# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Album Hà Vy & Quang Hà - Nơi cuối thiên đường (2012)

## wancheung

*Và Album “Nơi Cuối Thiên Đường” với những tình khúc mang đầy đủ cung bậc cảm xúc từ vui buồn, đau khổ, tuyệt vọng, đến những cảm xúc thăng hoa, lãng mạn nhất của tình yêu lứa đôi.
Album mới nhất này của Quang Hà là một ý tưởng xuyên suốt từ mạch cảm xúc, cho tới cách hòa âm phối khí lẫn biên tập và chọn ca khúc phù hợp nhất. Có lẽ, đây cũng là lần đầu tiên khán giả sẽ nghe một Quang Hà quen thuộc hòa giọng cùng nữ ca sĩ Hà Vy - gương mặt mới toanh của làng giải trí.
Đây cũng là một thách thức cho Quang Hà trong suốt quá trình thực hiện album, làm thế nào để hai giọng hát hòa vào nhau, tạo nên sự thống nhất về âm nhạc trong sự “khác biệt” của từng cá nhân. Khi quyết định chọn Hà Vy cùng song ca trong album “Nơi Cuối Thiên Đường”, ca sĩ Quang Hà đã tự làm mới mình thêm một lần nữa.
"Nơi cuối thiên đường" muốn gởi đến tất cả những trái tim đang yêu và sẽ yêu là: “Xin hãy trân trọng và giữ gìn những gì mình đang có.” Tình yêu là “tài sản” vô giá mà con người có được, như phép màu giúp chúng ta đi qua những ngày tháng khó khăn, đón chờ bình minh với những tia hy vọng mới!*
*Track List:*
_1. Nơi Cuối Thiên Đường
2. Người Dưng
3. Sự Thật Của Tình Yêu
4. Một Đời Thương Nhớ
5. Tuyết Chưa Rơi
6. Hàng Triệu Lần Anh Yêu Em
7. Trăng Lạ
8. Mưa Lệ_



> Chất lượng: WAV
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> Chất lượng: DVD | ISO
> Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
> Pass: Virtue7777


mực một nắng muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re muc mot nang muc la muc deo khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa
 the ocean villas đà nẵng  blue moon hotel & spa  khách sạn La pensee  romana resort  tiến đạt mũi né resort  resort tiến đạt khach san gia re khách sạn giá rẻ game dien thoai game dien thoai tro choi dien thoai trò chơi điện thoại

----------

